# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана

## Антоха

Азербайджан приобрел партию МиГ-29 на Украине

ВВС Азербайджана получили модернизированные истребители МиГ-29, сообщает "Интерфакс-АВН". 

Реактивные истребители были продемонстрированы на авиабазе под Баку 29 марта 2007 года. Известно, что самолеты были приобретены на Украине, однако их количество и точная модификация не сообщается. 

По словам источника в военном ведомстве Азербайджана, закупленные самолеты по своим характеристикам превосходят западные аналоги и истребители, имеющиеся на вооружении ВВС Армении. 

Ряд специалистов полагает, что приобретенные истребители относятся к модификации 9-13, прошедшей модернизацию с установкой новой навигационной системы. Машины, модернизированные на Львовском АРЗ, могут также применять корректируемые авиабомбы и ракеты "воздух-земля" с ТВ-наведением. 

По моим непроверенным данным это отремонтированные машины расформированного 85 гиап. Поставлено несколько боевых истребителей тип 9-13 и две спарки. 
Возможности Львовского АРЗ в плане глубокой модернизации до уровня СМ или СМТ для меня сомнительны, но в любом случае я очень рад факту признания достоинств МиГ-29 еще одним госуларством!

фотографии предоставлены *QRIZLI* за что ему ограмное спасибо!

----------


## Антоха

Новые самолеты старого образца
Так охарактеризовал последние приобретения азербайджанских ВВС отечественный эксперт

Вчера Военно-воздушные силы Азербайджана на базе ВВС в поселке Гаджи Зейналабдина Тагиева осуществили демонстрационные полеты самолетов МиГ-29, Су-25 и боевых вертолетов. Согласно многочисленным сообщениям СМИ, самолеты МиГ-29 закуплены Азербайджаном в Украине. Самолеты данной марки имеются на вооружении многих стран, членов СНГ и НАТО.

Как сообщает Day.az со ссылкой на ANS, впервые с момента создания Вооруженных сил страны Азербайджан провел презентацию закупленной военной техники. С целью защиты своих воздушных границ и обеспечения полного превосходства в воздушном бою Азербайджан закупил самолеты МиГ-29 четвертого поколения. По сообщению телеканала, эти истребители, обладающие уникальным арсеналом, превосходят армянские МиГ-23 и первые модели МиГ-29, а также натовские F-6 и "Торнадо".

Отметим, что самолеты МиГ-29 был взяты на вооружение в СССР в 60-х годах прошлого века. Последнее поколение этих самолетов развивает скорость 2 тыс. 445 километров в час, общий вес машины - 10 тыс. 900 кг, включая боекомплект весом в 3 тыс. кг. В боекомплект самолета входит одна 150-зарядная пушка ГШ-301 калибра 30 мм, ракеты дальнего радиуса типа "воздух-земля" Р-60, ракеты ближнего радиуса действия Р-73 и Р-27. Самолет может определять цель на расстоянии в 100 километров. Официально отмечается, что полеты на базе в поселке З.Тагиева проводились с целью изучения уровня подготовки азербайджанских пилотов. На демонстрационные полеты были приглашены представители местных телеканалов.

Как заявил вчера "Эхо" глава пресс-центра Министерства обороны АР Рамиз Меликов, "на демонстрационных полетах присутствовали иностранные дипломаты, работающие в Азербайджане. Мы пригласили туда и все наши телекомпании. Были сняты просто полеты, это был смотр авиатехники Вооруженных сил страны". На вопрос о том, были ли эти самолеты приобретены в Украине, Р.Меликов ответил буквально следующее: "Мы такие вещи не говорим. Понятно, что мы находимся в состоянии войны, так что нужно быть осторожными в выражениях, описаниях и так далее".

На эту же тему дал вчера комментарии Day.az азербайджанский военный эксперт, генерал-майор в отставке Владимир Тимошенко. Отвечая на вопрос о том, насколько новое приобретение усилит мощь отечественной авиации в условиях возможного возобновления войны с Арменией, специалист заявил, что "в принципе сам факт этого приобретения уже говорит сам за себя. Это очень современные самолеты, которые имеют очень высокие боевые характеристики. Они отличаются высокой маневренностью, способностью летать на небольшой высоте. Иными словами, эта модель больше всего подходит к условиям Азербайджана, его рельефу, превосходя даже Су-27, известный своими превосходными качествами. Теперь самое главное - овладеть этой техникой".

Более пессимистичную точку зрения на эти военно-воздушные приобретения страны высказал "Эхо" другой известный эксперт в оборонной сфере Узеир Джафаров. "Начну с того, что информация о покупке этих самолетов была известна достаточно давно, просто о ней предпочитали не распространяться.
>Абсолютно не соответствует действительности характеристика этих самолетов как современных. Они просто новые сами по себе, то есть неиспользованные. А по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам, я бы сказал, они не отвечают современным требованиям.

Эти самолеты просто находились в запасе, хранились в ангарах и до сих пор не использовались. Исходя из этого, и звучат заявления, что Азербайджан закупил новые МиГ-29. Меня очень удивило, что некоторые СМИ начали даже сравнивать эту модель с самолетами армий стран-членов НАТО - F-5, F-6 и говорить, что МиГ-29 якобы превосходит их. Это абсолютно не соответствует действительности. Тем, кто думает, что это современные самолеты, я бы ответил так: это приобретение аналогично той же ситуации прошлых лет, когда Уганда и Грузия покупали у Украины БМП-3 (боевые машины пехоты), а Азербайджан брал у нее БМП-1, то есть машины гораздо более старых образцов. И тогда некоторые наши военные коммерсанты утверждали, что якобы БМП-1 более пригодны для маневрирования в горной местности, чем БМП-3. Понятно, что это тоже ложь. Если сравнить купленные нами МиГ-29 с теми вооружениями, которые имеются в Армении на 102-й российской базе в Гюмри, то можно увидеть, что наши самолеты гораздо более уязвимы. У них поле для маневров и выполнения боевых задач в сравнении не очень-то высоки. Поэтому, как человек военный, разбирающийся в характеристиках военной техники, я бы не стал называть эти самолеты новыми".

"Я хочу подчеркнуть, что сегодня у Армении имеются гораздо более сильные истребители, бомбардировщики и штурмовики, которые значительно превосходят МиГ-29. И российская сторона продолжает при этом поставлять армянам новые виды вооружений. Не секрет, что Армения обладает противовоздушными ракетами С-300, а в скором времени на 102-й базе появятся установки С-400. Об этом уже заявил главнокомандующий войсками ПВО России генерал армии Михайлов. Поэтому, чисто субъективно, я не в восторге от наших последних приобретений. Они уже не покупаются даже странами СНГ, их приобретают страны третьего мира, Африки и т.д. Думаю, вместо МиГ-29, которых, как мне сообщили, куплено приблизительно 9-12 единиц, можно было закупить меньшее количество более современных самолетов. У нас почему-то принято считать, что чем больше единиц вооружений, тем лучше. В результате перед последними праздниками спецпредставитель НАТО на Кавказе Роберт Симмонс заявил, что и Армения, и Азербайджан уже нарушают установленные для них квоты вооружений в рамках общеевропейских договоренностей".

У меня сложилось впечатление, что этот мифический "эксперт" на самом деле сбежавший из психушки сумашедший... иначе как бредом некоторые его фразы (я их специально выделил красным) не назовёшь...

----------


## Антоха

и еще немного истерии разбавленной некомпетентностью, выдаваемой за сто процентную "правду-матку"

Военный эксперт: "Особых проблем армянским ПВО азербайджанские "МиГ-29" не доставят"

Интервью Day.az с военным экспертом Узеиром Джафаровым
-_ Узеир-муаллим, как Вы прокомментируете то, что Военная авиация Азербайджана провела демонстрационные полеты над прифронтовыми населенными пунктами?_ 

- Такого рода полеты ранее проводились в Баку и в пригородах столицы. На сей раз была выбрана прифронтовая зона. В этом я не вижу ничего необычного. Ни о каком начале боевых действий после этих полетов говорить не приходится. Это обычные плановые полеты. Их отличие от прочих лишь в том, что на сей раз были апробированы самолеты "МиГ-29", закупленные Азербайджаном в Украине.
- _А будут ли и в дальнейшем проводиться подобного рода полеты над прифронтовой зоной и не станут ли они поводом для очередных обвинений со стороны армян в нагнетании ситуации на линии соприкосновения войск?_
- Начну с того, что нынешние полеты нельзя назвать даже полномасштабными учениями. Ибо учения проводятся с нанесением авиационных ударов и прочими составляющими, которые на сей раз отсутствовали. А обычные полеты над прифронтовой зоной азербайджанских военных самолетов, на мой взгляд, не приведут к какой-либо особой реакции со стороны Армении.
- _Насколько закупленные Азербайджаном "МиГ-29" современны?_
- Я твердо убежден в том, что "МиГ-29" не могут считаться современными самолетами, ибо годом их выпуска является далекий уже 1980 год. На сегодняшний день уже выпускаются самолеты "Миг-31" и "МиГ-32". Поэтому, "МиГ-29" никак не могут считаться современными. Причем, это не только мое мнение, но и мнение целого ряда российских, украинских и отечественных экспертов. Я считаю, что закупка устаревших "МиГ-29" схожа с закупкой иного устаревшего вооружения на Украины, которое имело место совсем недавно.
- _Но как же быть с утверждением известного военного эксперта, генерал-майора в отставке Владимира Тимошенко, который заявляет о том, что "МиГ-29" больше всего подходят к условиям Азербайджана, его рельефу, превосходя даже "Су-27", известный своими тактико-техническими характеристиками?_
- Я знаком с этим утверждением генерала Тимошенко. Да, он специалист в области ПВО. Но дело в том, что данный военный эксперт ни дня не служил в Вооруженных Силах Азербайджана, поэтому он не обладает полной информацией о состоянии дел по всей линии фронта. В отличие от него я прослужил в центральном аппарате министерства обороны и прекрасно знаком с местностью, в которой наши войска выполняли и продолжают выполнять свои функции.
- _Как Вы считаете, для чего Азербайджану, 20% территории которого уже находится под оккупацией, закупать устаревшее вооружение?_
- Честно говоря, я и сам не могу найти ответа на поставленный вами вопрос. Таково было решение министерства обороны. Да и вообще, для меня остается непонятным, почему на состоявшейся совсем недавно выставке вооружений в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах участвовал министр обороны Сафар Абиев.
На мой взгляд, закупкой вооружения должно было заниматься не министерство обороны, а министерство оборонной промышленности. Предыдущие закупки министерством обороны устаревшего вооружения, которое нам пытаються выдать за современное, говорят о многом. В итоге, на сегодняшний день вооруженные силы Армении оснащены более современным вооружением. В частности, на их вооружении уже есть и "МиГ-29" и "МиГ-31".
- _А насколько армянская система ПВО способна бороться с закупленными Азербайджаном самолетами "МиГ-29"?_
- Я считаю, что особых проблем армянским ПВО закупленные Азербайджаном "МиГ-29" не доставят. Ибо армяне получили достаточно сильную систему ПВО. Кроме того, не стоит забывать о том, что Армения, является участницей Договора о коллективной безопасности, что подразумевает ее совместную с Россией защиту своих воздушных границ.


Copyright 2007 The ANS Press. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

----------


## Антоха

Спарка №20 в укрытии... проводятся предполётные работы.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

1. Про посёлок учень улыбнуло  :Smile:  
"Вчера Военно-воздушные силы Азербайджана на базе ВВС в поселке Гаджи Зейналабдина Тагиева осуществили..."

2. Ей богу,  :Smile:   зачОтный эксперт, если такое говорит... Просто нет слов :
"Я твердо убежден в том, что "МиГ-29" не могут считаться современными самолетами, ибо годом их выпуска является далекий уже 1980 год. На сегодняшний день уже выпускаются самолеты "Миг-31" и "МиГ-32". 

3. Первый раз слышу, чтоб у армян МиГ-31 были...  :Cool:

----------


## triton

> 1. Про посёлок учень улыбнуло  
> "Вчера Военно-воздушные силы Азербайджана на базе ВВС в поселке Гаджи Зейналабдина Тагиева осуществили..."
> 
> 2. Ей богу,   зачОтный эксперт, если такое говорит... Просто нет слов :
> "Я твердо убежден в том, что "МиГ-29" не могут считаться современными самолетами, ибо годом их выпуска является далекий уже 1980 год. На сегодняшний день уже выпускаются самолеты "Миг-31" и "МиГ-32". 
> 
> 3. Первый раз слышу, чтоб у армян МиГ-31 были...


Были, были  говорит господин Жирохов.

http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0100.shtml

На территории Армении располагалось всего лишь три дивизионных складов с общей емкостью 500 вагонов - в 20 раз меньше. Кроме того, в Азербайджане находилось пять военных аэродромов, на которых базировалось четыре авиаполка ВВС и ПВО - 80-й ОШАП в Ситал-Чае (Су-25, на аэродроме базирования с 1987 года), 82-й (по другим данным - 50-й) ИАП ПВО в Насосной (МиГ-25ПДС и 4 МиГ-31, отрабатывавшие взаимодействие с МиГ-23МЛ из Вазиани), 976-й БАП в Кюрдамире (Су-24) и 882-й РАП в Далляре (МиГ-25РБ и Су-24МР), значительные склады боеприпасов, тогда как в Армении не было ни одного. Чтобы лучше представить, что хранилось на этих складах, можно привести данные по получившему широкую огласку инсценированному "нападению" на окружной склад в Агдаме в феврале 1992 - в распоряжение азербайджанской армии только лишь после этого одного эпизода перешло 728 вагонов артиллерийских снарядов, 245 вагонов реактивных снарядов и 131 вагон боеприпасов к стрелковому оружию. По оценкам военных экспертов, такое количество боеприпасов должно было хватить на проведение напряженных боевых действий как минимум в течение года (по данным тех же экспертов, уже через полгода Азербайджан использовал 70% этих боеприпасов).


Просто его источник наверно плохо знал авиационную технику и принял спарки МиГ-25 за двух местные МиГ-31.
Спарок в Насосной было точно, две.

А про МиГ-29 можно написать "Авиационный Музей Советской военной техники" в Азербайджане  пополнился новыми экземплярами.
Хотя молодежь дешевле и удобней учить на МиГ-29, чем на МиГ-25, так как у МиГ-25 расход топлива 11000 тонн на час полета..

----------


## triton

QRIZLI,  огромное спасибо, снова увидел Насоснинский аэродром !
ИПУ на том же месте на заднем плане хорошо просматривается ГСМ и горы знакомые, там за ними полигон.

----------


## triton

[QUOTE=Антоха;15064]и еще немного истерии разбавленной некомпетентностью, выдаваемой за сто процентную "правду-матку"

[COLOR="Blue"]Военный эксперт: "Особых проблем армянским ПВО азербайджанские "МиГ-29" не доставят"

Интервью Day.az с военным экспертом Узеиром Джафаровым
-_ Узеир-муаллим, как Вы прокомментируете то, что Военная авиация Азербайджана провела демонстрационные полеты над прифронтовыми населенными пунктами?_ 

-На мой взгляд, закупкой вооружения должно было заниматься не министерство обороны, а министерство оборонной промышленности. Предыдущие закупки министерством обороны устаревшего вооружения, которое нам пытаються выдать за современное, говорят о многом. В итоге, на сегодняшний день вооруженные силы Армении оснащены более современным вооружением. В частности, на их вооружении уже есть и "МиГ-29" и "МиГ-31".

Самые боеспособные МиГ-29 в Арении это Российские самолеты которые согласно контракта охраняют АЭС , на не всю Амению.
А МиГ-31 это бре их осталось  всего можно попальцам перечесть да и утех ресурс заканчивается

- _А насколько армянская система ПВО способна бороться с закупленными Азербайджаном самолетами "МиГ-29"?_
- Я считаю, что особых проблем армянским ПВО закупленные Азербайджаном "МиГ-29" не доставят. Ибо армяне получили достаточно сильную систему ПВО. Кроме того, не стоит забывать о том, что Армения, является участницей Договора о коллективной безопасности, что подразумевает ее совместную с Россией защиту своих воздушных границ.

Над Карабахом летай ... .

----------


## Антоха

> ...
> 
> А про МиГ-29 можно написать Авиационный Музей Советской техники пополнился новыми экземплярами.
> Хотя молдежь дешевле и удобней учит на МиГ-29, чем на МиГ-25.


Про музей не понял... он где?

----------


## fsl

Немного фоток в процесе ,если кому интересно томогу дать номера краски по федералу.Кстати камуфляж базируется на новом украинском к которому постепенно перейдут.

----------


## Беларус

Н-да, азербайджанский "эксперт" явно не эксперт. Такую ерунду говорит.
Ну да ладно, это не важно.

Кому-нибудь известно, сколько именно МиГ-29-х Азербайджан закупил у Украины? На фотографиях видны, судя по всему, два разных МиГ-29УБ (б/н 20 и летящий 34, если не ошибаюсь). 

Кстати, азерботы очень разумно сделали: истребители были поставлены в феврале-марте 2007 года, следственно им не надо предоставлять в реестр ООН данные об их количестве в 2007 год. Таким образом, на протяжении почти что полутора лет Армения (если, конечно, Россия не поможет или азерботы сами себя не выдадут) не будет знать точное количество МиГ-29-х, что, на мой взгляд, даёт военный перевес в сторону Азербайджана. Хотя, и у Армении армия далеко не слабая.

вот интересная ссылка для просмотра нарезки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdrW206xeCQ

----------


## An-Z

2fsl 
 Респект за ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ фотки 29, вполне исчерпывающе, ещёб виды на внутренние поверхности килей, ну и цифири по F.S.  были бы очень кстати.
А вы не знаете кто эти схемы окраски разрабатывает, всегда интересовало, чем руководствуются, когда выдумывают очередную схемы окраски? Вот логика окраски этих машин мне тоже не вполне ясна..

----------


## Антоха

*fsl* спасибо за прекрасные снимки!!! Очень пральные планы!!! Респект от маньяков камуфла!!!

Еще пара фот двадцатого борта сделанные на Азербайджанском аэродроме.

----------


## triton

Фото Насоснинские узнал газовочную и ТЭЧ. Коментарии позднее ... .

----------


## andrew_78

> Фото Насоснинские узнал газовочную и ТЭЧ. Коментарии позднее ... .


Там где газовочная, это Львов

----------


## fsl

> 2fsl 
>  Респект за ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ фотки 29, вполне исчерпывающе, ещёб виды на внутренние поверхности килей, ну и цифири по F.S.  были бы очень кстати.
> А вы не знаете кто эти схемы окраски разрабатывает, всегда интересовало, чем руководствуются, когда выдумывают очередную схемы окраски? Вот логика окраски этих машин мне тоже не вполне ясна..


 RAL5015 небесно-голубой
RAL5024 серо-голубой
RAL6034 бирюзовый
RAL7004 серый
RAL9005 черный
 Все цвета даны в том виде как их красят,машины очень яркие,насыщенные.Краска блестящая(не матовая)при изготовлении модели все преходится очень высветлять 30-50% белого в зависимости от масштаба.Серым крашены все радиопрозрачные части планера,черный противобликовое пятно.

----------


## Антоха

> RAL5015 небесно-голубой
> RAL5024 серо-голубой
> RAL6034 бирюзовый
> RAL7004 серый
> RAL9005 черный
>  Все цвета даны в том виде как их красят,машины очень яркие,насыщенные.Краска блестящая(не матовая)при изготовлении модели все преходится очень высветлять 30-50% белого в зависимости от масштаба.Серым крашены все радиопрозрачные части планера,черный противобликовое пятно.


Вот это хорошо!!! Теперь можно уже браться за рисовку "ноль первого борта":-) Спасибо *fsl*!  вот только не совсем понятно с низом самолета, он серо-голубой или серо-изумрудный? И каким образом закрашена стальная накладка пушки у двадцатой спарки? Нет случаем её более детальных снимков? Интересуют еще внуренние стороны килей у единички и спарки. Если уж рисовать то не отсебятину, а реальные машины :-)

----------


## 9-13

> Вот это хорошо!!! Теперь можно уже браться за рисовку "ноль первого борта":-) Спасибо *fsl*!  вот только не совсем понятно с низом самолета, он серо-голубой или серо-изумрудный? И каким образом закрашена стальная накладка пушки у двадцатой спарки? Нет случаем её более детальных снимков? Интересуют еще внуренние стороны килей у единички и спарки. Если уж рисовать то не отсебятину, а реальные машины :-)


По-моему, у нас с тобой фоток Азеров более, чем достаточно для рисовки  :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> По-моему, у нас с тобой фоток Азеров более, чем достаточно для рисовки


Вот молодеж :Biggrin:   все то им надо обязательно рассказать...  болтун - находка для шпиёна! ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## fsl

> Вот это хорошо!!! Теперь можно уже браться за рисовку "ноль первого борта":-) Спасибо *fsl*!  вот только не совсем понятно с низом самолета, он серо-голубой или серо-изумрудный? И каким образом закрашена стальная накладка пушки у двадцатой спарки? Нет случаем её более детальных снимков? Интересуют еще внуренние стороны килей у единички и спарки. Если уж рисовать то не отсебятину, а реальные машины :-)


 Вся машина крашена бирюзовым,а сверху добавлено серо-голубого и небесно-голубого.

----------


## Беларус

Кто-нибудь знает, сколько МиГ-29 было поставлено Азербайджану?
Насколько я понял, закупленные МиГ-29 базируются на авиабазе Насосная?

----------


## fsl

Вот скан с календаря ЛАРЗа это фотошоп но снят самоль в азербайджанском камуфляже,потом шопился,там есть много видов с разных сторон Но пока сделал этот.

----------


## AC

> Вот это хорошо!!! Теперь можно уже браться за рисовку "ноль первого борта":-)


Версия 01-й от Americo Maia (C) 2007:
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww4/f/39/228/0/1

----------


## AC

> Кто-нибудь знает, сколько МиГ-29 было поставлено Азербайджану?
> Насколько я понял, закупленные МиГ-29 базируются на авиабазе Насосная?


Сколько уже поставлено на данный момент не знаю, но авиационные СМИ писали о заказе на 12 машин и опционе еще на 12.
Базируются -- да, на Насосной, которая теперь называется Тагиев.

----------


## Антоха

> Версия 01-й от Americo Maia (C) 2007:
> http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww4/f/39/228/0/1


поражаюсь этому парню! быстро он уже подсуетился и выдал полный камуфляж:-) правда зная истинную "реальность" большенства его других творений можно на эту схему камуфляжа смотреть в пол глаза :Biggrin:

----------


## Bogun

> Кто-нибудь знает, сколько МиГ-29 было поставлено Азербайджану?
> Если я не ошибаюсь, закупленные истребители базируются на авиабазе Насосная?


"В конце 2005 г. Украина заключила с Азербайджаном контракт на поставку 12 МиГ-29 и 2 МиГ-29УБ."

http://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/2469/36/

С уважением.

----------


## Беларус

Вячеслав, спасибо большое за информацию! 
По поводу карт, которые ты просил - ищу. Постараюсь уже к следующей неделе справиться.

----------


## AC

> Кто-нибудь знает, сколько МиГ-29 было поставлено Азербайджану?
> Если я не ошибаюсь, закупленные истребители базируются на авиабазе Насосная?


Вот и узнали:
"...Первая пара Миг-29УБ поступила в Азербайджан в конце 2006 г., а нынешней весной Украина отправила заказчику и первую партию из пяти модернизированных МиГ-29...".
(С) А. Ф. Журнал "Взлет" №5/2007 www.take-off.ru

----------


## Bogun

http://www.day.az/news/politics/87396.html

До конца 2008 года предусмотрено обновление авиапарка Военно-воздушных сил Азербайджана. По данным военных источников, планируется, что за указанный период количество истребителей МиГ -29 будет доведено до 29, боевых самолетов JF-17 Thunder - до 24, боевых вертолетов Ми-24 – до 25.
Плюс есть купленные в Грузии Су-25.

http://news.a-z.az/2007/06/24/xclusi...ou_v_baku.html

С уважением.

----------


## Шахрани

кажется кто-то спрашивал о составе Азербайджанских ввс, привожу даннные журнала Military World (данные неофициальные)

миг-29        14 ед. (планируется поставка еще 12 до конца 2007г.)
миг-29 уб     2 ед.
миг-25        24 ед.
миг-25 уб     4 ед.
су-25           22-24 ед.
су-24          18 ед.
су-27          4 ед.
ми-8            22 ед.
ми-24          35 ед.
л-39            16 ед.
ил-76           4 ед.

----------


## Беларус

> 4 истребителя су-27 были поставлены Азербайджану из Казахстана  или в 2003 или в 2004 г.


Интересно. А почему же из других источников нет никакой информации?  :Cool:  

По поводу МиГ-29-х... Кажется, Украина поставила не 16, а *14* истребителей (12 МиГ-29, бывшие МиГ-29Б, и 2 МиГ-29УБ;  перед поставкой все 14 истребителей были модернизированы)

И ещё одно: по-видимому, под обозначением "МиГ-25УБ" подразумеваются какие-то редкостные модификации МиГ-25-го. Но какие?

Шахрани, спасибо за информацию. Какие авиабазы расположены на территории Азербайджана?

----------


## 9-13

Этот что ли новый камуфляж?
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=541
 :Cool: 
Хотя самая большая тусня 29-х в Украине так и будет такой вот:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=526  :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> Этот что ли новый камуфляж?
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=541
> 
> Хотя самая большая тусня 29-х в Украине так и будет такой вот:
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=526


это брат не "стандарт камуфляжа", а самокрас на тему заводского :Biggrin:

----------


## 9-13

Да пусть хоть "стандарт самокраса" (видал во что бельбекскую спарку 82 превратили?). Лишь бы не aka МиГ-29 с помойки - облезлый и грязнючий  :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> Да пусть хоть "стандарт самокраса" (видал во что бельбекскую спарку 82 превратили?). Лишь бы не aka МиГ-29 с помойки - облезлый и грязнючий


не видал.. ты же наши глаза в Бельбеке... так что давай показывай :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

> Хлопче, на него уже перешли, только про это не разглашается.
> 
>  У нас, в полку, в Ивано-Франковске, осталось ещё докрасить 3 одноместных и спарку.


 - можно вопрос дилетанта? Исходя из чего придуман этот камуфл? Имхо конешно - но такая окраска хоть и красива, да бессмысленна. Для какого фона этот камуфл?

зы. Круче оригинального заводского камуфла всё равно ничего нет. 

Хотя и заводской камуфл в синих тонах для бирмы я хоть и люблю, но не сильно понимаю смысла.  :Rolleyes:  Наверно делали чтоб покрасивее.  :Tongue:

----------


## bogdan

> Хлопче, на него уже перешли, только про это не разглашается.
> 
> У нас, в полку, в Ивано-Франковске, осталось ещё докрасить 3 одноместных и спарку.  
> 21.10.2007 09:22


Приветствую! немного не в тему ветки, но все же.. А на какой камуфл украинских МиГ-29 уже перешли? 
Я что-то не видел даже двух одинаковых самолетов из 6 увиденных летающих (1 спарка и 5 боевых) из Ивано-Франковска. Это на конец сентября. Может сами в полку красят? Так это общепринятая практика, но единого стандарта вроде нет... а Львов как красил в стандартную схему, так и красит... Пример - фото 9-13 б/н 12 из Бельбека, он меньше года назад вернулся с завода. А в полках красят сами, по своим схемах, вот пример -фото Су-25УБ в процессе. Еще раз прошу простить за некоторый офтопп...

----------


## Антоха

> Приветствую! немного не в тему ветки, но все же.. А на какой камуфл украинских МиГ-29 уже перешли? 
> Я что-то не видел даже двух одинаковых самолетов из 6 увиденных летающих (1 спарка и 5 боевых) из Ивано-Франковска. Это на конец сентября. Может сами в полку красят? Так это общепринятая практика, но единого стандарта вроде нет... а Львов как красил в стандартную схему, так и красит... Пример - фото 9-13 б/н 12 из Бельбека, он меньше года назад вернулся с завода. А в полках красят сами, по своим схемах, вот пример -фото Су-25УБ в процессе. Еще раз прошу простить за некоторый офтопп...


цэ не оффтоп, а правда жизни!!! Спасибо, что вернулся дядя Богдан! :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

Богдан, приветствую!




> немного не в тему ветки, но все же..


 - на данном форуме тема камуфла не есть оффтоп а любой ветке ;-)




> А в полках красят сами, по своим схемах, вот пример -фото Су-25УБ в процессе. Еще раз прошу простить за некоторый офтопп...


 - если есть возможность, можно ли пофотать со всех сторон этот шедевральный су-25? кстати и вопрос - а не на продажу ли самоль в очередную папуасию?

----------


## Serega

> Можно пофотографировать, не проблема в принципе, сделаю по возможности.


 - ОК! будем рады, потому что инфа очень полезная. Хотелось бы фотки со всех сторон (низы тоже). А также ваще почитать рассказа о том, как красили, то есть сам процесс, какие подводные камни встретились и т.д. Это всё интересно нам, маниакам камуфла. :-)




> А самолет в папуасию не продают, самим надо это наша спарка, николаевская, просто ввели в строй, поэтому и перекрасили.


 - это радует, а то как-то наловчились продавать всё что есть. То что самоль себе - это приятно.

То, что стиль ми-24, это я заметил. Только на ми-24 там сделано чуток иначе, за счет чего смотрится он более "фабрично".

Кстати - на фотах видно самоли с "рубленым" камуфлом. Можно ли пофотать и их?

----------


## Антоха

> На рем.заводе с Лиманского. на сколько знаю


Вы владеете не полной информацией :Rolleyes: 
Борт 06 (синий) 9-12, это бывшая машина расформированного 85-го гвардейского иап. Она стоит не на стоянке хранения, а на внутренней территории завода.

----------


## Антоха

Вот об этом самолете идет речь...

----------


## Антоха

> ...Борт 18 серии  выпуска 1988 года, это точно, полный заводской номер уже не помню, кажется 2960518107.


в 88-м году производство делало МиГ-29 исключительно в комплектации "Б" не для Союза, которые кроме как в Кубинку и Луговую н попадали.... так что этот борт судя по его истинному номеру имеет 85-й год в качестве стартовой точки отсчета своей жизни.

----------


## Любомирский

Ясно. А чей это там МиГ стоит (рядом с 29-м)?

----------


## Serega

> Ясно. А чей это там МиГ стоит (рядом с 29-м)?


 - украинский млд из 894 полка Озёрное житомирской области. Они пересели на су-27 поначалу, потом вроде у них их забрали и они сидят на миг-29.

ЗЫ. Любомирский, ты пишешь что их Одессы - а доступа на "школьный" нету у тя? там жеж клад - мона пофотать цветные миг-29 и су-17.

----------


## Любомирский

Я бы с радостью. Но доступа нет. Знаю, что можно много пофотать, руки чешутся, но через забор лезть не охота.

----------


## Любомирский

Все что мне удается достать с помощью 3-х кратного зума находится здесь:
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/lyubomirskii_dmi/4/

----------


## AC

*За МиГ-29 Азербайджан платит Украине Бе-12?*
См. комментарий *9-13* к фото:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=564
Это действительно так?

----------


## 9-13

Я ж говорю: *предположительно* был обменян. И, если и был, то очень давно.

----------


## AC

> Я ж говорю: *предположительно* был обменян. И, если и был, то очень давно.


Дык, я спрашиваю (у всех) как раз потому, что, может быть, кто-то (помимо Вас) может сказать что-то об этом не предположительно, а более определенно... Было бы интересно...  :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Камуфел рулит...  :Rolleyes: 
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1217
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1218
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1220
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1219

А рядом ещё запостены живые Су-17. "Это сон какой-то" (с)  :Cool:

----------


## Serega

> Камуфел рулит...


 - за фоты - РЕСПЕКТ! А  у них оказуется СД мигарики... Да - камуфл у них конешно рулит. Тут нечего и сказать, с учётом того что на спарках ваще "ломаный" - самоли конешно красивые. 

Тогда и вопросы - а еще есть? есть ли фото в большем размере и есть ли такие, где видно что на них нарисована за символика?

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Классные фотки. Спасибо.

----------


## Антоха

> Камуфел рулит...


Это ты братишка верно подметил!!! спасибо за ссылочку! порадовали МиГарики!

----------


## Антоха

Благодарю экс летчика ПГ "Украинские Соколы" Михаила Лампика, за то что он выложил на своей страничке ЖЖ некоторые снимки Азербайджаннских МиГ-29!!!

http://pics.livejournal.com/m_lampick/gallery/0000cfrw

----------


## Антоха

нашл в сети немного стоп-кадров видеозаписи полета МиГ-29 Азербайджана

----------


## Антоха

и оттуда же (из сети.. к сожалению не могу найти ссылку) съемки воздушного парада с земли

----------


## AC

> и оттуда же (из сети.. к сожалению не могу найти ссылку) съемки воздушного парада с земли


Парад тоже азербайджанский?  :Eek:

----------


## Serega

> Парад тоже азербайджанский?


 - да, это в баку парадец был.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Не успел постить свое первое сообшение, как прочел печальную инфо:
"Как стало известно Day.Az, в поселке Зейналабдина Тагиева (бывший пос. Насосный) под Баку рухнул военный истребитель МИГ-29, осуществлявший тренировочный полет.

Два человека погибли. Причины крушения выясняются."
 Источник: http://www.day.az/news/society/105938.html

----------


## Беларус

Да, один уже никуда не полетит. 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/01/29/two/

----------


## Alex1979

29 января в 13-00 в прибрежных водах Каспийского море, близ поселка Шурабад потерпел крушение истребитель Миг-29 УБ ВВС Азербайджана. По предварительной данным, самолет при совершении маневров рухнул в море. Оба пилота (Фахреддин Аскеров и Афган Асланов) погибли.
Отмечается, что обломки самолета находятся на глубине 15 метров под водой. В поисковых работах участвуют сотрудники МЧС Азербайджана, а также Министерства обороны. Поисковые работы осуществляются вертолетами и катерами. На место происшествия прибыл министр обороны Азербайджана Сафар Абиев.
Замечу, что погибший пилот Фахреддин Аскеров являлся инструктором и имел неоценимый боевой опыт в карабахской войне. Лично знал его, с болью в сердце пишу это сообщение. Так нелепо погибнуть после пережитых на войне.

----------


## Антоха

Да, очень жаль ребят... непонятно почему не воспользовались "запасным выходом"... 

Для ВВС Азербайджана ситуация после этой катастрофы усугубится еще и тем, что у них не осталось учебных машин... готовить летчиков только на боевых мигах достаточно сложно... так что пожелаем им удачи!!!

----------


## Alex1979

> Да, очень жаль ребят... непонятно почему не воспользовались "запасным выходом"... 
> 
> Для ВВС Азербайджана ситуация после этой катастрофы усугубится еще и тем, что у них не осталось учебных машин... готовить летчиков только на боевых мигах достаточно сложно... так что пожелаем им удачи!!!


Тоже терзаем себя, почему ребята не воспользовались катапультой!? Да, к стати, есть еще один УБ. Да фиг с этой машиной! Еще немало их купят. Просто ребят жалко. Может до последнего боролись что бы спасти машину или увели ее подальше от населенных пунктов? Ждем последних новостей.

----------


## Alex1979

Продолжаются поиски погибших пилотов. Спасательные работы осложняются в связи плохими погодными условиями. На место крушения близко ни кого не подпускают. Даже родственников и сослуживцев. Селение Шурабад полностью отцеплено полицией и силами Мин.Обороны. (Не знаю почему?! Уж слижком наши любят перестахововаться!) От ребят я узнал что, за несколько секунд до катастрофы пилоты сообщили о не исправности гидравлики. Хотя не будем торопить события и подождем пока найдут черные ящики. Если конечно найдут!

----------


## Антоха

не будем строить догадки.... дождемся официальной версии

----------


## triton

Бывшие военнослужащие 82 ИАП (в/ч 40408).
Из новостей узнали, что сегодня произошла катастрофа самолета МиГ-29уб в Насосной (ныне поселок Зейналабдин Тагиев), до 92 года мы тоже служили там. 
И хотя это давно это не  82 иап (все равно в/ч 408 почти что родная в\ч 40408).
  Жаль мужиков.

 Пусть земля им будет пухом!

----------


## forten07

Спарки жалко, людей тоже. Причины известны?
Вопросс товарищам с 114го, я давно там не был и крайний раз 29е видел еще в октябре 06 ( и то те что к Крыховцам ближе) . Можете засветить фоты нынешнего окраса наших бортов? Те борта, что со Львова во Азербайджанцам ушли собраны со всего госва- там часть с Лимана, часть с Озерки (говорили мне они что у них борта забирали), очень много с бывшего Мукачева.  Жаль- тут машин и так не хватает, а эти все продают, еще им и Ми-24 толкают. Думаю скоро от нас ничего не останется.

----------


## triton

Ребята, а что вы плачете по этим старым "Москальским " машинам.
Понимаю были бы новые "москальские", там и РЛПК-29 с ФАР стоит и бортовой комплекс обороны поставил с точностью 10 градусов определяет и излучение РЛС и пуск ракет,  современная БЦВМ по земле считает, ракеты с новым головками ... .

----------


## forten07

> Ребята, а что вы плачете по этим старым "Москальским " машинам.
> Понимаю были бы новые "москальские", там и РЛПК-29 с ФАР стоит и бортовой комплекс обороны поставил с точностью 10 градусов определяет и излучение РЛС и пуск ракет,  современная БЦВМ по земле считает, ракеты с новым головками ... .



 Потому, что любим их. Я помню 29 от первых засланых в 85 до последних партий. Тем более, что убитый вероятно летал при мне и я его видел. А так кидаться налево направо, тем, что произвести сами не могут- преступление. Тем более, что 9-51 получено довольно мало :Frown:  (и Л-39 реальную спарку не замениш - не Як-130 :Mad: ).
 Мсье-дадите деньги мне на выборы- закажу новые МиГ-35 и Су-35.  :Cool:

----------


## forten07

а так иного нет. Значит ценим 29 да 27. :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Ребята, а что вы плачете по этим старым "Москальским " машинам....
> ... .


Да будет Вам известно, что "Москальские" они ровно на столько же как и "Хохляцкие"... В создании, а в последствии и войсковых испытаниях истребителей МиГ-29 учавствовали представители многих республик бывшего СССР, в том числе и авиаторы западной Украины, представленные на тот момент 145-м истребительным авиационным полком (Ивано-Франковск). Так что стоит уважительней отзываться о своей технике. :Wink:

----------


## F-16

Прошла информация что последними словами пилотов были "отказал двигатель  увожу в сторону моря". Жаль очень жаль ребят.

----------


## Антоха

> ...К стати это такойже учебный что упал под Баку.


На данный момент времени в ВВС разных стран имеется только один вариант учебно-боевого МиГ-29 - тип 9.51. так что разбившаяся в Жетыгене машина по определению не может быть не "такойже" как в Насосной.

Кто-то может ответить, известны ли причины катастрофы спарки над Каспием? Ребят достали со дна моря?

----------


## AC

МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана в одном строю с их же Су-24:
http://photos.day.az/images/122467/92.jpg

Целиком фоторепортаж про военный парад в Баку 26 июня здесь:
http://www.day.az/news/photos/122467.html
Там есть и "наземка", и авиация, и корабли еще...
А еще здесь:
http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic...r=asc&start=15

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана в одном строю с их же Су-24:
> http://photos.day.az/images/122467/92.jpg
> 
> Целиком фоторепортаж про военный парад в Баку 26 июня здесь:
> http://www.day.az/news/photos/122467.html
> Там есть и "наземка", и авиация, и корабли еще...
> А еще здесь:
> http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic...r=asc&start=15


А вот тут фотки, сделанные форумчанами, включая и мои :Smile: .
http://www.day.az/forum/index.php?sh...c=84518&st=880
http://www.day.az/forum/index.php?sh...post&p=3166823

Вот , например:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Рисовал сегодня Азербайджанские Мигарики и увидел интересную штуковину

Когда борт 01 был еще во Львове ОЗ на правом киле выглядит как остальные 5 - звездой вправо (к носу), а вот в Насосной этот ОЗ видимо перерисовали - ОЗ смотрит теперь звездой влево (к хвосту).

Для многих мусульманских стран положение полумесяца и звезд на ОЗ критично, в этом случае украинские маляры видимо нанесли все по одному трафарету и потом пользователи поправили их ошибку.

http://begemotdecals.ru/files/MiG-29 az.jpg

----------


## Антоха

> Рисовал сегодня Азербайджанские Мигарики и увидел интересную штуковину
> 
> Когда борт 01 был еще во Львове ОЗ на правом киле выглядит как остальные 5 - звездой вправо (к носу), а вот в Насосной этот ОЗ видимо перерисовали - ОЗ смотрит теперь звездой влево (к хвосту).
> 
> Для многих мусульманских стран положение полумесяца и звезд на ОЗ критично, в этом случае украинские маляры видимо нанесли все по одному трафарету и потом пользователи поправили их ошибку.
> 
> http://begemotdecals.ru/files/MiG-29 az.jpg


да, интересная деталь! спасибо за внимательность!!!

----------


## Антоха

Снимки сделаны в Баку Игорем Михайловичем Мясулой

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-29 борт №01 над Каспием

----------


## Gnom

> МиГ-29 борт №01 над Каспием


Ай да красота та какая та!

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-29 борт №01 над Каспием


он же на заводе во Львове

----------


## Yasfir



----------


## AndyK

А где Вы видите на этом снимке ДВЕ спарки? Я вижу одну )))

----------


## Alex1979

Вот еще.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> ВЫ можете сказать какие есть в Азербайджане истребители?И можно их примерное число?


На Украине было куплено 12 МиГ-29(411 иаэ Кюрдамир) и пару спарок(одна потеряна ),оставалось в наследство от СССР более 30 МиГ-25, от 3 до 5 возможно еще могут подняться в воздух.Азербайджан проявляет интерес к покупки 24 Китайских истребителей FC-1.

----------


## Sanan

нет ну не так пожайлуста,скажите сколько самолётов миг 29,вооше у нас есть су 27?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Что то я вас ув.Sanan не понимаю, вроде я написал-13 МиГ-29!У нас это у кого?если у Азербайджана,то нет.

----------


## Sanan

Просто на сайтах пишётся что у нас 49 мигов 29,два из них Миг 29 уб!!Я не спрашиваю сколько у нас миг 29 ,а хотябы число всех других нормальных истребителей тоже

----------


## ZIGZAG

оуу узнаю Викки;))хороший сайт.Нет у Азербайджана пока только:               13 МиГ-29 
3-5 летающих МиГ-25 (это мои оценки)
2 точно летающих Су-24 (засветились на параде)
порядка 20 Cу-25(мои оценки)
некоторое время назад летали Су-17,давно не святились.

----------


## Sanan

МиГ-21	 	21	
МиГ-25	 	31	
МиГ-29             49

МиГ-29УБ          2

Су-17	 	4	
Су-24	 	19	
Су-25	 	29	



Вертолёты
Ми-2	 	нет данных	
Ми-6	 	4	
Ми-8	 	13	
Ми-17	 	4	
Ми-171Ш	6	
Ми-24	         49
Значить все эти сведения не верны?

----------


## ZIGZAG

Скажем так-преувеличены.

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-21	 	21	
> МиГ-25	 	31	
> *МиГ-29             49*
> 
> МиГ-29УБ          2
> 
> ....
> Значить все эти сведения не верны?



Полная ерунда. Точная цифра будет в четыре раза меньше :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

*Украина обнародовала перечень оружия и боевой техники, поставленных в 2009 году.*

Как передает АПА со ссылкой на украинские СМИ, согласно отчету государства для регистра обычных вооружений ООН, Украина в 2009 году поставляла оружие в 14 стран.

Традиционно активно развивается военно-техническое сотрудничество с *Азербайджаном*. В это государство поставлено в минувшем году 29 БТР-70, 29 единиц 122-миллиметровых самоходных гаубиц 2C1 «Гвоздика» и 6 единиц 152-миллиметровых самоходных гаубиц 2С3 «Акация», один учебно-боевой истребитель МиГ-29УБ, 11 вертолетов Ми-24.

На порядок упал объем торговли оружием с Грузией. В 2009 году грузинская армия пополнилась только 5 украинскими БТР-70. 

Украина в 2008 году импортировала в Азербайджан 18 самоходных гаубиц 2C1 «Гвоздика», закупил 21 авиационную ракету Р-27, 3 пусковых установки 9П129-1М к комплексу «Точка-У» и 10 пусковых механизмов к ПЗРК «Стрела-3».

http://ru.apa.az/news.php?id=171032

----------


## Alex1979

Кто нибудь ведет счет всей этой техники. Я лично уже сбился со счета. Даа, кстати, один Миг-29УБ вероятно закупили взамен упавшего в море.

----------


## AC

> *Украина обнародовала перечень оружия и боевой техники, поставленных в 2009 году.*...


Это она еще два месяца тому назад обнародовала...

----------


## Alex1979

> Это она еще два месяца тому назад обнародовала...


Здесь эта информация впервые.

----------


## An-Z

> Тут видео с учений проведенными летом. ....


Спасибо за информацию, интересно было поглядеть..

----------


## Observer69

> Чушь собачья! Эта газета опозиционная. Мелют чепуху. Я сам на прямую связан с ВВС Аз-на. Порвал бы того кто это написал!!! .....


А что Вы скажете о модернизации азербайджанских Миг-29х? И что там с исправностью?

----------


## Alex1979

> А что Вы скажете о модернизации азербайджанских Миг-29х? И что там с исправностью?


Все исправно и все летает. Идет модернизация электронной начинки этих машин со стороны израильских спецов. Отрабатывается связь и координация со спутником. (В следующем году наши запустят новый спутник на орбиту, ну и ведется подготовка к освоению системы координаций и наведении). Это единственное участие израильских инженеров в ВВС Аз-на. Повторяю!!! Пилоты свои  :Smile:

----------


## Spirit

Особо не пинайте, новичок пока:)

----------


## Alex1979

> Особо не пинайте, новичок пока:)


Супер! молодец!  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> В истории Карабахской войны есть много уникальных операций......


а что нужно сделать для того, чтобы избавить эту тему от подобных неформатных постов?

----------


## An-Z

Тема давно превратилась в топик по прошлому и настоящему ВВС Азербайджана и если топикастера данный факт сейчас стал расстраивать, я удалю весь оффтоп.

----------


## Антоха

> Тема давно превратилась в топик по прошлому и настоящему ВВС Азербайджана и если топикастера данный факт сейчас стал расстраивать, я удалю весь оффтоп.


удаляйте без всякого сожаления! это сообщение не имеет никакого отношения ни к МиГ-29, ни к какой-либо другой авиационной технике из прошлого или настоящего ВВС Азербайджана. Если оно так дорого автору, то можно перенести его в "курилку".

----------


## An-Z

Всё неотносящее к теме МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана перенесено сюда.

----------


## SashaShmel

Господа, а Россия поставляет МиГ-29 в Азербайджан?

----------


## Айдар

нет, миги не первой свежести правда после ремонта и модернизации были приобретены на Украине

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Антоха

> 


а в чем прикол замазывать бортовые номера на фотографиях? Я подобный фотовандализм наблюдаю только у азербайджанцев. Ни одни другие поклонники своих ВВС так упорно не портят фото самолётов.

----------


## Антоха

Вот турки фотографируют и почему-то ничего не замазывают...

----------


## Pilot

> а в чем прикол замазывать бортовые номера на фотографиях? f


а чего на киле не замазали?

----------


## AndyK

> а чего на киле не замазали?


Ретушеры-халтурщики )))

----------


## Alex1979

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I2T3IYrB2PQ

----------


## Антоха

Желающие ознакомиться с историей движения в эксплуатации самолетов МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана могут обратиться в реестр МиГ-29 или просто посмотреть тут:

??- ??● 2960717930 МиГ-29 /9.13 (31.12.1987) №26 515 ИАП (Текель) – 1988; 5 ИАП (Шармеллек) – 1989; №26 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 10.1990; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; №16 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*01* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 12.2006.
??- ??● 2960717921 МиГ-29 /9.13 (31.12.1987) №21 515 ИАП (Текель) – 1988; 5 ИАП (Шармеллек) – 1989; №21 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 10.1990; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*02* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 12.2006.
??- ??● 2960721948 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.10.1988) №33 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; №48 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*03* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 12.2006.
??- ??● 2960725858 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.12.1988) №45 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*04* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 03.2007.
??- ??● 2960725869 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.12.1988) №52 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; №32 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*05* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 03.2007.
??- ??● 2960718706 МиГ-29 /9.13 (05.1988) №40 85 ИАП (Марзебург) – 1988; 85 ИАП (Староконстантинов) - 01.07.1991; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; после расформирования 85 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов)/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*06* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 07.2007.
??- ??● 2960718700 МиГ-29 /9.13 (05.1988) №?? 85 ИАП (Марзебург) – 1988; 85 ИАП (Староконстантинов) - 01.07.1991; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; после расформирования 85 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов)/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006;; №*07* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 07.2007.
??- ??● 2960721117 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.06.1988) №?? предположительно 92 ИАП (Мукачево); с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; предположительно из 114 БТА (Ивано-Франковск) сдан на 117 АРЗ (Львов)/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2007; №*08* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 08.2007.
??- ??● 2960721910 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.09.1988) №09 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2007; №*09* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 2007.
09-10● 50903011844 МиГ-29УБ /9.51 (29.11.1988) №61 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на 562 АРЗ (Одесса) – 10.2003; 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 2006/выполнен ремонт для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*10* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 09.2006.
??- ??● 2960721911 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.09.1988) №10 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2007; №*11* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 2007.
??- ??● 2960721947 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.10.1988) №32 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; №47 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2007; №*12* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 11.2007.
??- ??● 2960725870 МиГ-29 /9.13 (30.12.1988) №53 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; №77 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на хранение на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2007; №*14* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 10.2007.
10-02● 50903012094 МиГ-29УБ /9.51 (30.12.1988) №63 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) – 01.1989; 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) – 03.1992; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; после расформирования 642 ИАП сдан на 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 08.2003/выполнен ремонт для продажи в Азербайджан - 2006; №*20* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 09.2006; катастрофа 29.01.2008 года / оба члена экипажа – Фахреддин Аскеров и Афган Асланов – погибли.
??- ??● 50903010194 МиГ-29УБ /9.51 (05.1988) №70 145 ИАП (Ивано-Франковск) - 06.1988; нет информации; с 17.03.1992 в ВВС Украины; предположительно в 1993-1995 годах выполнен ремонт на 117 АРЗ (Львов), получил бортовой №70 контур; №50 белый/54 белый 40 БТА (Васильков) – 1995; 117 АРЗ (Львов) – 2010/ выполнен ремонт (+ модернизация навигационной системы) для продажи в Азербайджан - 2010; №*33* 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) – 08.2011.

----------


## cherven

В 2009 году Азербайджан получил из Украины еще одну спарку, взамен потерянной МиГ-29УБ №20. Новая спарка получила №15, это бывший №76 85 ИАП (Староконстантинов), серийный номер 50903007409. На самолете выполнен ремонт на Львовском АРЗ для продажи в Азербайджан в 2009 году; №15 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) получила 18.02.2009. 
Злые языки утверждают, что стоимость этой спарки была на порядок ниже, чем у №10 и №20 которые обошлись ВВС Азербайджана в 4 млн. долларов каждая, якобы в благодарность за то, что в катастрофе №20 не обвинили украинский АРЗ.
Также не понятно почему два года спустя Азербайджан купил по льготной цене в 2 млн. долларов спарку МиГ-23УБ № 33 (сн 50903010194). Об этом даже злые языки не знают

----------


## Rutunda

> В 2009 году Азербайджан получил из Украины еще одну спарку, взамен потерянной МиГ-29УБ №20. Новая спарка получила №15, это бывший №76 85 ИАП (Староконстантинов), серийный номер 50903007409. На самолете выполнен ремонт на Львовском АРЗ для продажи в Азербайджан в 2009 году; №15 411 ИАЭ ВВС Азербайджана (Насосная) получила 18.02.2009. 
> Злые языки утверждают, что стоимость этой спарки была на порядок ниже, чем у №10 и №20 которые обошлись ВВС Азербайджана в 4 млн. долларов каждая, якобы в благодарность за то, что в катастрофе №20 не обвинили украинский АРЗ.
> Также не понятно почему два года спустя Азербайджан купил по льготной цене в 2 млн. долларов спарку МиГ-23УБ № 33 (сн 50903010194). Об этом даже злые языки не знают


А что льготного? Борта старые с выработкой ресурса. Серийники обо всем говорят.

----------


## cherven

Я тоже подумал, что в 2011 году МиГ-29УБ(1988) было 23 года, что больше установленного срока эксплуатации в 20 лет. Но при этом Молдова продает шестерку МиГ-29 по 4 млн. долларов за штуку. А они все из-за неправильного хранения в состоянии металлолома (начали ржаветь силовые элементы каркаса). А для Азербайджана все таки после ремонта в летающем состоянии. Я , кстати спарку №15 увидел на видео с совместных учений с Турцией в 2018 году, она там летала с №10 и №09. Может еще были, я не заметил.

----------


## AndyK

> Борта старые с выработкой ресурса. Серийники обо всем говорят.


Серийники ни о чем не говорят  :Smile:  Еще в конце 80-х гг прошлого века повсеместно стали переходить с "календарного" принципа эксплуатации АТ на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию (как это общепринято в мировой практике), а в начале 90-ых перешли окончательно. При должном уходе в ЭО и технадзоре со стороны Разработчика и Изготовителя календарные ресурсы и с/с продлеваются без проблем многократно.

----------


## Rutunda

> Серийники ни о чем не говорят  Еще в конце 80-х гг прошлого века повсеместно стали переходить с "календарного" принципа эксплуатации АТ на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию (как это общепринято в мировой практике), а в начале 90-ых перешли окончательно. При должном уходе в ЭО и технадзоре со стороны Разработчика и Изготовителя календарные ресурсы и с/с продлеваются без проблем многократно.


Ну так зачем тогда на Дартсе расстреливать 29е с луховицы? Много ресурса. Зачем на постаменты громоздить Ка-50 и Су-25Т? Там ресурса дохрена!  :-))) Мало кто понимает, что старье в виде 88г изделий ресурс ниже имело, и налетало при СССР больше. Так что там вовсе не айс был.

----------


## AndyK

> Ну так зачем тогда на Дартсе расстреливать 29е с луховицы?


Во-первых на дартсах расстреливают не недостроенные планера с Луховиц, а списанные и снятые с хранения бывшие строевые. Во-вторых, да потому что есть в наличие более современная техника!  :Smile:  Не будь в наши дни в войсках Су-35С/Су-30СМ(М2) в товарных кол-вах, кто бы стал те же 29-ые на мишенных полях расстреливать? При наличие Су-34 (немногим правда, но уже более сотни в ВВС) те же Су-24М (модернизированные М2 и Гефест) никто пока списывать не собирается. А вот Су-25 альтернативы нет и вряд ли в ближайшее время предвидится (проект ПСШ, увы, похоронили  :Frown: ), потому некоторые с-ты проходят 2-ую по счету модернизацию (из Су-25 в Су-25СМ, из Су-25СМ в Су-25СМ3), и ничего, крепенькие планера их дюжат.

----------


## cherven

> Серийники ни о чем не говорят  Еще в конце 80-х гг прошлого века повсеместно стали переходить с "календарного" принципа эксплуатации АТ на эксплуатацию по техническому состоянию (как это общепринято в мировой практике), а в начале 90-ых перешли окончательно. При должном уходе в ЭО и технадзоре со стороны Разработчика и Изготовителя календарные ресурсы и с/с продлеваются без проблем многократно.


Я согласен, но при условии, что самолет переодически летает и его состояние контролируется Разработчиком, создается набор регламентных работ для самолетов с большим сроком эксплуатации. А если самолеты по 10 лет не летают - их восстанавливать опасно

----------


## OKA

На канале ещё есть ролики по 29.

----------


## Антоха

подборка фотографий с азербайджанских сайтов

----------


## Антоха

> 


автор снимка известный азербайджанский фотограф Vugar Ibadov

----------

